# Rip drain cleaning forum



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

What was the best forum on drain cleaning for some time has bellied up.

A shame as there was so much information in the old threads.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Agreed its a damn shame. Rest in peace


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh well. Had too many there that cried anytime you disagreed with them.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I keep hearing refrences to that kind of attitude but I never saw much of it in any of the older threads. No more than here or ridgid anyways.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> I keep hearing refrences to that kind of attitude but I never saw much of it in any of the older threads. No more than here or ridgid anyways.



Agreed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It was great while it lasted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

There just wasn't enough talk and traffic to keep me coming back there.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> There just wasn't enough talk and traffic to keep me coming back there.



It was great when I first joined, a lot of good and knowledgeable guys. Then slowly but surely got less and less busy. I won't be checking in there anymore. Plus, the site takes forever to load. 
I will say that this site is quickly becoming more active in the drain cleaning department. The Cleaner magazine also has a forum but it's dead quiet. I've found a nice little home here at the Zone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I rarely venture outside of this sub forum. There are some plumbers on this site who are condescending and down right disrespectful to drain cleaners. I choose not to engage them so I stay in here for the most part. Luckily, they seem to stay out. We've got a good core group of guys in here. I love shooting the chit about cleaning chit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Not sure why, I am both. I do see what you mean which is kind of bs. We both have our place in this industry and can have a good discussion.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I like the Facebook Groups. Easy to use, can go to the phone, no ads, you're not giving away all your information to lurkers, and best off is no one is making money off you.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I have yet to see how lurkers without real world experience could possibly benefit from reading any forum.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I like the Facebook Groups. Easy to use, can go to the phone, no ads, you're not giving away all your information to lurkers, and best off is no one is making money off you.



What are these Facebook groups you speak of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

stecar said:


> Not sure why, I am both. I do see what you mean which is kind of bs. We both have our place in this industry and can have a good discussion.



Absolutely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> What are these Facebook groups you speak of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll send you the invite. However I haven't seen a drain cleaning only group....maybe it's time to start one?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Facebook the best CIA Datamining Operation ever...:laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Facebook the best CIA Datamining Operation ever...:laughing:



But if I steer clear of Facebook, then it's another one of my liberties that this government has tread on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I joined but I used a fake name...:laughing:


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I haven't been on facebook in about 4 years.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

What happened to to the outfit that sponsored the drain cleaning forum?

There were advertisements for their products. I even bought something from them.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Drain cables direct is alive and well. There is still a link to dcf from it but dcf still does not load even from that link


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> I like the Facebook Groups. Easy to use, can go to the phone, no ads, you're not giving away all your information to lurkers, and best off is no one is making money off you.


Been looking for some good groups on Facebook but have come up short handed so far.


Doesn't matter though. Forum. Group. Any sort of social interaction with anyone else in the industry is always hostile. I have yet to make any friends because people do nothing but talk **** about whatever someone else is doing, without giving any advise that is helpful and NOT condescending. 

Honestly after joining this forum,bit all makes sense, I can see why people hate plumbers....


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dragit said:


> Been looking for some good groups on Facebook but have come up short handed so far.
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter though. Forum. Group. Any sort of social interaction with anyone else in the industry is always hostile. I have yet to make any friends because people do nothing but talk **** about whatever someone else is doing, without giving any advise that is helpful and NOT condescending.
> ...



So why subject yourself to hostility by being here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

dragit said:


> Been looking for some good groups on Facebook but have come up short handed so far.
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter though. Forum. Group. Any sort of social interaction with anyone else in the industry is always hostile. I have yet to make any friends because people do nothing but talk **** about whatever someone else is doing, without giving any advise that is helpful and NOT condescending.
> ...


Don't let it bother you bud. We all have big opinions but in the end it dosn't really matter. Stick around. I did and I'm happier for it. And yes I have started a few fights and showed my ass a bit. There are a few people who probably see me as a hack especially on the ridgid forum.


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> dragit said:
> 
> 
> > Been looking for some good groups on Facebook but have come up short handed so far.
> ...


Why not? I'll just troll back.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dragit said:


> Been looking for some good groups on Facebook but have come up short handed so far.
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter though. Forum. Group. Any sort of social interaction with anyone else in the industry is always hostile. *I have yet to make any friends *because people do nothing but talk **** about whatever someone else is doing, without giving any advise that is helpful and NOT condescending.
> ...


Ever thought it might be you that's the problem?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cable or root said:


> Drain cables direct is alive and well. There is still a link to dcf from it but dcf still does not load even from that link


Yea... They still own it...
But they had some server issues and I don't think they have anybody that was running backups or knows how to fix it...

Someday maybe they'll figure it out or pay someone to do it...

I'm watching to see what happens...


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I hope you drain cleaners don't leave here and go to Facebook. I don't have it, don't want it. There are enough people in this small town that know your business anyway. Guess I am just to old to accept the new tech stuff, or maybe I don't want to!!!!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I joined but I used a fake name...:laughing:


Well ain't that a hoot. An anonymous guy trying to keep his anonymous persona...anonymous.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

You can take this forum in many ways. I personally like it. Yes, theres some ball busting going on, inflated egos, and down right sarcasm. But thats just the real world. Its human nature especially among trades people to be sarcastic and competitive. Im going to come out of the closet! Im not a plumber, started drain cleaning several years ago, and have never installed a got water tank. But, i have 25+ years of underground piping experience mostly in sewer and water, been self employed most of my adult life, and love competition on a fair and level playing field. I have made many friends here many who i talk to regulary of line, see once a year, asked and learned many things i never new, and mentored a few! I wouldnt trade those relationships for the world! Sit back, relax. And enjoy the wealth of knowledge you can absorb by dropping your egos and learn from some of the best men and women in the trades who are kind enough to share their knowledge! Happy New Years brothers and sisters and i look forward to you educating me for years to come.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!And appearently uncensored!

http://draincleaningforum.com/forum.php


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cable or root said:


> IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!And appearently uncensored!


Yea... I got on there for the first time in forever the past couple of days...

The server is slow as all hell though but it seems to be working...:thumbup:

I got on there with the iPhone yesterday as well...

Looks like they have been fixing things...


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I b happy
It be slow

Beats nothing at all.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Seems like a lot of east coast west coast drama on that site.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm in the middle coast


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've never really noticed much drama there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> I've never really noticed much drama there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were a bit more laid back group here.

The trends and new fads (some more ridiculous than others) come and
go on the coasts. We chuckle at some and take heart to others.

It's all good.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Seems like a lot of east coast west coast drama on that site.


Is the Red River a coast? Maybe I am coastal.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Is the Red River a coast? Maybe I am coastal.


The Clay Coast!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Seems like a lot of east coast west coast drama on that site.


Meh... Beverly Hills Plumbers with their panties bunched up...:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I've never really noticed much drama there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me Neither...

If there was some being made it was a good way to have the door hit ya where the good lord split ya...


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Is the Red River a coast? Maybe I am coastal.


You aren't from Shreveport are you? Best place I ever lived.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Except for one clown from Wisconsin that liked to sling mud and then whine when it got thrown back.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Toli said:


> Except for one clown from Wisconsin that liked to sling mud and then whine when it got thrown back.


I thought he was from Indiana...


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Redwood said:


> I thought he was from Indiana...


Indiana, Wisconsin, same thing. :laughing:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

it wasnt a$$time? i love his posts:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> it wasnt a$$time? i love his posts:yes:


No it was Indie or Michael, or some other name... Same Guy...

I gave him a chance to fail knowing he would...:laughing:

He'll crap on any forum he joins...
A lack of social skills...

A couple of clicks cleaned it all up...

Ban member... Click
Delete all posts... Click
Good-By... Click


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

cable or root said:


> You aren't from Shreveport are you? Best place I ever lived.


Oklahoma


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> The Clay Coast!


 the sad truth


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Meh... Beverly Hills Plumbers with their panties bunched up...:laughing:


Who's this Beverly Hills plumber on that site?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Who's this Beverly Hills plumber on that site?


Heh... Heh... Heh... Heh...

He says he doesn't like it there...

Lot of em on Ridgid...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Heh... Heh... Heh... Heh...
> 
> He says he doesn't like it there...


Wait......Rick?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

guess so.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Wait......Rick?



I never saw Rick on DCF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I never saw Rick on DCF.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's not a member, never was. Find it funny that Red will talk about someone like that when Rick's not even a member. He must be a super fan. Personality conflict is the same reason why I'm not a member there....don't care for some of the members so I give them their space and let them have it over there on DCF.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What did I say?

Oh and you are a member over there...

I just answered your post from today...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> What did I say?
> 
> Oh and you are a member over there...
> 
> I just answered your post from today...


Not what you said.....what you didn't say. On DCF I just asked the same thing over there that I asked here......what beverly hills plumber you're referring too.

"I could care less what the Beverly Hills Plumbers *do or did here*." Your post on DCF that implies a beverly hills plumber is on dcf.

I haven't posted anything for almost 3 years before posting that last post. Since you're a mod there, go ahead and cancel my account, delete all my posts and block me. No need to go back......got it figured out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Not what you said.....what you didn't say. On DCF I just asked the same thing over there that I asked here......what beverly hills plumber you're referring too.
> 
> "I could care less what the Beverly Hills Plumbers *do or did here*." Your post on DCF that implies a beverly hills plumber is on dcf.
> 
> I haven't posted anything for almost 3 years before posting that last post. Since you're a mod there, go ahead and cancel my account, delete all my posts and block me. No need to go back......got it figured out.


If you don't like it there then don't log in...

Exercise some self control...

I don't like Ridgid Forums...
When was my last post there?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> If you don't like it there then don't log in...
> 
> Exercise some self control...
> 
> ...


Your last visit almost matches mine on dcf....almost 3 years ago for either of us. Almost 3 years ago and yet you still mention the beverly hills plumber in recent discussion. lol sure....I'll be the "one" to exercise self control :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Good... Stop your crying...


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> Seems like a lot of east coast west coast drama on that site.


See what you went and did? Like watching a damn train wreck. Lol. Never saw any east coast west coast drama on there till today.


----------

